# Internet Fishing Reports - Good Source Of Information or Conflict?



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

During the years of browsing the 'information super highway' on multiple outdoor sites, it appears there is more *conflict *caused with available interaction, rather than any newspaper written article or word of mouth. 

Thoughts on this subject are welcome.........


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

As long as it stays civil I have no problem with this discussion.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think one of the options should have been "Has no more effect than newpaper articles, books, and magazines."


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> I think one of the options should have been "Has no more effect than newpaper articles, books, and magazines."


Thats what I think too. I would choose that as a vote.

IMHO crowds are not anything that Al Gore caused. Sure it figures in some but the spots I fish didn't start becoming any more crowded since the WWW got big in the mid - late 90's than before. They (crowds) ebb and flow with the seasons is what I have observed over the years.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Just go fishing.
http://


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Actually, I think the newspaper articles have far more effect than this site does. When you have two syndicated writers who's "Hot fishing articles," appear in 20 different newspapers, that's 100 times worse than a report on Michigan-Sportsman. As for reports here, I always say discretion is the best thing. Share techniques and what not, but leave the specific sections of rivers out of it. Say you caught fish in the Muskegon, but there's no need to say you were fishing from Pine to Thornapple, ya know? Just my opinion. Personally, I won't mention river names period, but that's me.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Not to be difficult, I dont truly agree with any of the choices....I think it may have impact to a minimal level - severity of impact depends on numerous factors. 

My 2 cents:

The biggest factor is proximity - how close is the report to a large population of MS'ers.

The next biggest factor is accessibility - is it easy to find and/or to get to??

The next factor is the type of fishing - steelhead vs. pannies.

I like to share info but I keep most reports vague on the location info, i will share info via pm as long as theres space for them and me....


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I have no real problem with internet stories about where to fish etc. What I do have a problem with is the guys who don't do the work to find those little "hidey holes". I've been steelhead fishing for 25 years now, and in the beginning, we didn't have the net to help us find spots, we actually had to walk, wade, and juse plain ole explore. I still do that, I don't depend on the net personally. 

My point is a couple of things: I take great satisfaction in "hunting" for the spot, and finding it. Sometimes I find a good spot, sometimes I don't. The other thing is, I'm not a competitive fisherperson, so it doesn't bother me to get skunked. Its part of fishing IMHO. Having said all that, I'll agree with 1000, as long as you aren't getting very specific, it doesn't bother me. But if you do get specific, then don't complain when theres 50 guys there the next time you go.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

toto said:


> I have no real problem with internet stories about where to fish etc. What I do have a problem with is the guys who don't do the work to find those little "hidey holes". I've been steelhead fishing for 25 years now, and in the beginning, we didn't have the net to help us find spots, we actually had to walk, wade, and juse plain ole explore. I still do that, I don't depend on the net personally.
> 
> My point is a couple of things: I take great satisfaction in "hunting" for the spot, and finding it. Sometimes I find a good spot, sometimes I don't. The other thing is, I'm not a competitive fisherperson, so it doesn't bother me to get skunked. Its part of fishing IMHO. Having said all that, I'll agree with 1000, as long as you aren't getting very specific, it doesn't bother me. But if you do get specific, then don't complain when theres 50 guys there the next time you go.


My thoughts exactly. Right on.
/thread.
Finding your own spots*>*surfing the net for someone else's spot cause your too stinkin' lazy.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

There are only two things that make me cringe when reports are given:
a. specific stretch mentioned-especially on smaller waters that I fish
b. pictures that "give away" location- mostly because it makes me wish I had been there because I know the spot.

That's just about it- and it probably is because I don't like knowing that "strangers" sore mouthed the players I wanted to sore mouth.:lol: With that said, I've never found the online complaining to be helpful at all, so I'd rather read a report than read a whine fest. 


Take care,
Chip


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

The next best thing to catching a fish for me is seeing someone near me catch a fish. I'm in it for the fishing not always the catching. I remember seeing guys lined up 30 a person shoulder to shoulder far to fish the dam in Marquette, now the most i see is 10 without the dam and that is rare on the same stretch. Also a couple of the older locals i know tell me that back 20-30 years ago the bay looked like Tokyo harbor with all the fishing boats out there. Now I see a few trucks at the launches. I don't catch much, so i guess it doesn't matter to much to me if others get attracted to a hot spot. My best areas i heard through word of mouth not the internet or found on my own.


From what i understand the number of fisherman is down every year, and by looking at a Michigan map i see a ton of places to fish if your "spot" gets crowded. If one gets crowded another probably just got alot less pressure 

My best fishing trips on local trout streams is when the weather is perfect, the bugs are missing and i am sitting in the sunset wetting a line with nature all around me. Plenty of times i never catch nothing more then a couple dinks but i never forget how great and calm the experience was.


----------



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

It seems to me newspapers,magazines include location with directions to the fishing spot as online most people don't.Which is a good thing.I was reading a michigan sportsman mag and the writer wrote in detail about a fishing location and included specific directions.The hole was never crowded before and i can't wiat to see how crowded it gets this march in the steelhead run.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Steve said:


> I think one of the options should have been "Has no more effect than newpaper articles, books, and magazines."


Steve, you know I like you and appreciate this site, but please consider the following(and please visit my cabin to chat about it and have a pop):

1)You don't want to race them(print media) to 'the bottom'.

2)The print media has a chance to edit every word before it goes out to the public(although they might not use this power wisely, or at all).

3)Finding productive fishing spots without help is great.

When I go stream trout fishing, I travel from access to access, sometimes stream to stream, to try to find a place without fishing traffic, even if I have to go to a place with few fish. Every fisherman I see while I'm fishing degrades my fishing experience. Thus, if this web-site causes one(1!) fisherman to stumble onto the water I want to fish on the day I want to fish it, I'm disappointed. Linsenman's book, Bedford's book both have caused fishermen to crowd me out(we often stop to look through the window to see which book is on the dashboard). Please don't say it's ok because they did it first. 

So, I guess I'm a solitary kinda fishermen, and you know my opinion. As I said, stop by my cabin this Spring and we can discuss it (or not, stop by anyway:lol. 

Butch


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'll refrain from saying anything resembling and opinion here since so many people seem to think I "cheat" to catch fish IN THE GRAND. It's the friggen Grand for crying out loud. I have no issue with anyone posting anything about the Grand from about 6th street down to Johnson Park.

As for any other river fishing I do ... oh never mind. I can't win. Always outnumbers by the holyer than though crown in this section. Anyone see a river report from me this season? Nope. Sick of being singled outby the few.

Anyone wanna go bass fishing with me in April?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Really enjoy the reports, stories, pictures.

HATE seeing locations. 

Locations are best in PMs


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's what gets under my skin these days. You have a section of river that's relatively pressure free. Sure it gets some, but it's the same guys year in and year out and there's a measure of respect and ettiquete. All the crowds are 20 miles away and you get to fish in relative peace. Along comes some writer from one of the big newspapers, who can't seem to fish without a guide, and he goes on a guided trip to that section of river. Next thing you know there's a detailed freakin' article in the paper on Friday afternoon and come the very next day there's twice the boats there usually is and none of them have a clue nor do they follow any sort of ettiquete as it pertains to where other people are fishing. It becomes a freakin' joke. Internet reports are harmless compared to some writers who simply want to pimp out spots for their own paycheck and throw in an advertisement for their guide buddies.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

this seems like a silly poll. anytime there is a limited resource that is shared by a wide range of characters...there are going to be conflicts. 

it happens when fisherman...

stand shoulder to shoulder fishing around impoundments and spawning grounds
have a lot of boats in a small amount of water
produce a video /write a book or participate in an newspaper article
post reports/opinions on the internet
so its the same old conflicts evolving and spilling into new forums as they are adopted by society.

everyone that has been around long enough can talk how one media or another has messed up a good fishing situation. We live in an information age...its going to happen. since when has it been illegal for someone to share pictures? tell their buddies, participate in an article, or make a video?

If you like your success in solitude...dont post, dont make a video, and dont tell your fishing buddies. However, word will eventually get out anyway. So be ready to adapt...try new water, new methods move away from the crowds.

This board does a sufficent job balancing its need for traffic (presumably generated by reports) and responsibility to its members and the natural resources. I don't have a problem with folks posting reports. leaving specifics out is probably wise...


----------



## Pink Bags (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with those that said reports, as long as they're discrete, are not a big deal. I like reading them and it keeps the site interesting. When all you see is a bunch of people whining about "their" river, it's really annoying. I recently changed my screen name, and I'm one who does post a few reports on here. I don't mention river names or accesses. The problem with my old name was, no matter where I was fishing or what kind of fish I was holding, most people automatically assumed I was on the river bearing my screen name. I just decided to change it, that way I can post and not worry about it. 
I was posting fairly steady for awhile before Christmas, with pics of a few fish from a certain river. My reports were pretty much the only ones in that forum. Yet I never seen any pressure, aside from the same three guys I've seen twice this winter, on any of my productive holes. So, while if you mention river names, holes, accesses, and don't crop your pics some, you will probably see company on the river, I think you can share your fishing with other people and be pretty safe with your locations. I just feel like we should really be cool to each other, as our state has been a laughing stock in the fishing world lately, and is in rough shape right now. I do think that all you guys on here just lurking or trying to get free handouts of info need to get a clue and go fish. *A real steelhead fisherman(any for that matter) finds his own water through experiance and fishing, not hounding internet sites and looking in magazines or newpapers for reports.*


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

I never understood why someone would want to post a location, or "stretch" on a specific river in a post. Why? To let others know how great a fisherman they are? "Look at me, and what I took out of <your favorite stretch of river>" (fill in the blank). Certainly they don't do it enhance the resource, or the fishing enjoyment of others. If you have a friend you want to help out, pick up the phone, or send a PM. Isn't it good enough just to say . . . the MO/PM/GRAND was fishing well today, look at the beauty I took on clown egg/hex nymph, etc. ??? 
Final word . . . the net is merely a reflection of the mix you get in general society . . . there's all kinds . . . with all kinds of personalities. Interesting to talk about, but not much you can do about it. Just go fishing.


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

hee-hee all fishermen lie except me and you and I'm begining to wonder about you.:lol::lol:

I'd rather see posts than pic;s being pic's dont lie.You take a picture with river background on my river and I'll problay know the spot.You can post all day long where you fished but I probaly wont believe half ya said...Unless theres pictures....Then I'll be there in the morning :lol::lol:


----------

